# Crop guide overlay greyed out.



## Johnthesnapper

Hi I have just downloaded v.5 and I can't get the crop guide overlay to work. It's greyed out. What am I missing. Cheers.


----------



## Hal P Anderson

John,

The Crop tool needs to be active before you can choose a crop guide. Is that your problem?

Hal


----------



## Johnthesnapper

So simple when you know what your doing. Thanks very much.


----------

